# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal de Toshka (Egipto)

## saforenc

Hola!

Abro un hilo para comentar el proyecto Toshka que se está llevando a cabo en el sur de Egipto, que me parece que no se ha comentado por aquí y es bastante interesante.

El proyecto consiste en desviar parte del caudal del Nilo en la presa alta de Asuán para irrigar un valle desértico cercano.

Para la primera fase del proyecto, se ha construido una estación de bombeo (Mubarak Pumping Station) a orillas del remanso de agua formado por la presa alta de Asuán (Lago Naser), con una capacidad para bombear 1'2 millones m³/h.



La estación bombea el agua a un canal principal que la llevan a una depresión topográfica, que es lo que se prevé irrigar. En ésta cuenca endorreica existen algunos lagos que se formaron a raiz de unas crecidas en el Nilo (por desbordamiento del Lago Naser).



Una vez en el valle, el canal se divide en cuatro ramas principales distintas para llegar a todos los sitios de la depresión. Cabe destacar que, aún a pesar de llegar a 50ºC de forma relativamente habitual en la zona, los canales no están cubiertos. Con lo que imaginaros la de agua evaporada que habrá. No obstante, se optó por canales en vez de tuberías debido al grandísimo caudal a transportar.

El proyecto es muy ambicioso. Su finalización se prevé para el 2020 y se espera reconvertir en suelo agrícola una extensión de 2.340 km2 (aumentando un 10% el actual suelo cultivable de Egipto). Con ello, se ayudaría además a facilitar el crecimiento demográfico egipcio, al crear una nueva zona habitable a parte del populoso valle y delta del Nilo. Se espera que entre 3 y 16 millones de personas se instalen en el nuevo valle al crearse 2'8 millones de nuevos trabajos (depende de la fuente).

Para que os hagais una idea, un mapa aquí de la zona afectada (se pueden comparar las dimensiones fácilmente con el google earth):



Veremos si al final sale bien el intento. De momento hay diversidad de opiniones, pero bueno, con 4-5 años que se lleva iniciado el proyecto, ya se pueden ver manchas verdes en el desierto.

Espero que sea de vuestro interés.  :Wink: 

Información obtenida de:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canal_de_Toshka
http://www.water-technology.net/projects/mubarak/
http://www.mwri.gov.eg/En/project_toshka%20.html
http://www.natura-medioambiental.com...erimitira.html
http://www.brighthub.com/engineering...les/59663.aspx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLNKB...layer_embedded

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias saforenc por toda la información, desconocía este proyecto.

En cuanto al proyecto, hombre, sería una obra faraónica sin duda ninguna, uno de los proyectos de irrigación más ambiciosos... pero por otra parte, no sé, me parece una burrada  :Cool: 

Sumar además la cantidad ingente de agua que se iría por evaporación al transportarla a cielo abierto... y además, está el tema del bombeo, que como quieran meter todo esa zona que aparece en el mapa para irrigación, para bombear todo el caudal necesario para cubrir todo ese área, al lado de la estación de bombeo tendrán que ponerle una central nuclear con varios reactores para poder mantener semejante derroche de energía...

Sin contar con la cantidad ingente de infraestructuras que habría que crear, cientos de kilómetros de canales y miles y miles de kilómetros de acequias, que aunque las pongas de esas prefabricadas, el coste de todo eso tiene que ser prohibitivo...

Puestos a seguir adelante con el proyecto, creo que les saldría mejor derivar el agua desde una zona más alta y repartirla a través de gravedad, aun así seguiría siendo un derroche total.

EDIT: Sería más interesante ir creando pequeños azudes con la altura suficiente para poder entrar en agua directamente en las tomas de los canales y que éstos, regaran por su propio peso, es decir, por gravedad, y que regaran toda la zona aledaña a las márgenes del Nilo, pero transportar el agua hasta el "quinto pino" como quieren hacer, es una burrada.

Otra pregunta que me hago es, si todo ese área de desierto total y absoluto, serviría para regadíos, esa tierra no es que sea legamosa precisamente, en esa arena el agua se tiene que filtrar como cosa mala  :Embarrassment: 

En fin, esperaremos a ver que es lo que hacen, pero vamos, me parece pasarse tres pueblos con este proyecto tan ambicioso.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que F. Lázaro tiene toda la razón... pero bueno, igual lo que se pretende crear es bueno para el país y por ello tal colosal proyecto les merece la pena. Un saludo a los dos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> igual lo que se pretende crear es bueno para el país y por ello tal colosal proyecto les merece la pena.


Bueno supongo que será, es convertir un área que lo único que hay son camellos, cobras y escorpiones, convertirlas en terrenos de regadíos

----------


## saforenc

Claro, la intención de hacerlo es por el bien del país. Toda la población vive en el estrecho valle que forma el Nilo y su delta. Necesitan más espacio, básicamente, ya que eso está superpoblado. Y además, la agricultura es fundamental para el país, con lo que si se sigue poblando más el valle del Nilo, cada vez habrá menos espacio para la agricultura.

Egipto crece demográficamente muy deprisa (en 1939 había 16'5 millones, y ahora son 80). Y esos 80 millones de habitantes viven, prácticamente todos, en los 55.000 km2 que forma el valle y delta del Nilo (esto es bastante menos que Castilla la Mancha).




> Sumar además la cantidad ingente de agua que se iría por evaporación al transportarla a cielo abierto... y además, está el tema del bombeo, que como quieran meter todo esa zona que aparece en el mapa para irrigación, para bombear todo el caudal necesario para cubrir todo ese área, al lado de la estación de bombeo tendrán que ponerle una central nuclear con varios reactores para poder mantener semejante derroche de energía...


Bueno, solo necesitan la estación de bombeo a orillas del Lago Naser. Después ya se distribuye por gravedad a todo el valle. Su consumo importante de energía tendrá (creo que hay que elevarla unos 40 metros), pero actualmente, la producción energética en Egipto no supone ningún problema. Con la presa de Asuán (que produce aproximadamente el 15% del total del consumo nacional), más las reservas de gas y de carbón, se cubren las necesidades energéticas del país a dia de hoy. Y más largo plazo, la energía solar y eólica tienen muchísimo potencial en Egipto.

El problema de pérdida por evaporación si que parece más grave. Aunque en un futuro se podrían cubrir los canales de alguna manera... Hay alguna solución medianamente económica para hacerlo?




> Sin contar con la cantidad ingente de infraestructuras que habría que crear, cientos de kilómetros de canales y miles y miles de kilómetros de acequias, que aunque las pongas de esas prefabricadas, el coste de todo eso tiene que ser prohibitivo...


Si, aún queda un obrón por hacer. Pero es que es un proyecto a largo plazo.




> Puestos a seguir adelante con el proyecto, creo que les saldría mejor derivar el agua desde una zona más alta y repartirla a través de gravedad, aun así seguiría siendo un derroche total.


El agua se bombea aguas arriba de la presa de Asuán. Es la cota máxima que tiene el Nilo en Egipto. De hecho, el remanso de agua de la presa de Asuán llega hasta territorio sudanés. Además, se ha escogido esa zona por ser la más cercana a esa depresión topográfica.




> Otra pregunta que me hago es, si todo ese área de desierto total y absoluto, serviría para regadíos, esa tierra no es que sea legamosa precisamente, en esa arena el agua se tiene que filtrar como cosa mala


Hay campos de cultivo ya, y no parece que vayan mal. Total es elegir los cultivos adecuados a ese tipo de suelo y clima. Israel ha convertido el Neguev en un vergel... Con agua, siempre vas a encontrar algún cultivo que se pueda adaptar bien.

Gracias por comentar  :Wink:

----------

